# endlich FRÜHLING!!!!!!! läuft schon was auf Schleie,Karpfen und Weisfisch?



## Schleienkönig (20. März 2010)

hi,#h

endlich wird es wärmer.............:q

nächste woche will ich es mal versuchen ob was geht....auf :lSchleie:l, Karpfen und Weisfisch............ 


habt ihr schon was gefangen?|kopfkrat

ich wills (wie jedes Jahr mit Mistwurm|rolleyes und Frolic|rolleyes versuchen.


lg Schleienking


PS: ich hab im November letzten Jares mitten im Nebel voll die Sternstunde gehabt........überall Schleien.........:l des war einfach wansinn, weil eig. sieht der Kleine See voll leer aus......aber sowas.........ne einfach hammer......na ja gut, mistwurm auf grund gelegt und los (man hat netmal seine eigene hand vor Augen gesehen, so neblig war es) blubb: die pose tauchte sofort nach dem reinwerfen unter, ich sah im 1 m flachen Wasser eine echte Monsterschleie:l und ich hatte sie fast vorm Ufer und dann............ raste sie voll unter die Baumwurzel dann war se weg:c (die Geschichte is war) 

so ein fettes fiech hab ich noch net gesehen......ich mein, da ich an eim Privatsee angle......der seit ca. 40 jahren nixmehr abgelassen wurde......is schon wansinn was da für Fische drin sin......ich hab schon Karpfen gesehen, die Moos auf der Rückenflosse haben.


der Beste Teich der Welt......:l


----------



## scratchy1912 (20. März 2010)

*AW: endlich FRÜHLING!!!!!!! läuft schon was auf Schleie,Karpfen und Weisfisch?*

Ich bin auch schon heiß aber bei uns hier im hohen Norden ist es erst seit einer Wocher wieder wärmer...

Schreib mal was da noch geht und vor allem Petri


----------



## silvio323 (20. März 2010)

*AW: endlich FRÜHLING!!!!!!! läuft schon was auf Schleie,Karpfen und Weisfisch?*



Schleienkönig schrieb:


> ..ich hab schon Karpfen gesehen, die Moos auf der Rückenflosse haben.



Wunderbar zu lesen, wie man sich bzw. den anderen manchmal die Taschen voll haut |wavey:

Mfg


----------



## Brassmann (20. März 2010)

*AW: endlich FRÜHLING!!!!!!! läuft schon was auf Schleie,Karpfen und Weisfisch?*

Moos auf der Flosse 

Mensch....so richtige Euro Scheine? Da muss ich auch mal Angeln kommen! Richtig Glückskarpfen was? ^^


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (21. März 2010)

*AW: endlich FRÜHLING!!!!!!! läuft schon was auf Schleie,Karpfen und Weisfisch?*

Moin, war am Donnerstag angeln mit Tauwurm und Mistwurm. Eigentlich war ich auf Schleie oder Karpfen aus.
Gebissen hat aber auf der Grundrute ein Zander von 64 cm der dem dicken Tauwurm nicht wiederstehen konnte.
Ein anderer Angler hat einige Weißfische gefangen - geschätzt 20 Stk. in 3 Std.
Bei mir hat sich sonst dann nichts mehr getan. Ein 3. Angler hat, in der Zeit wo ich da war, nichts gefangen.
Ich war am Vereinsgewässer, der Teich ist nur gute 100/100 m und 1-1,5 m tief, im Sommer ist der Teich zum großen Teil zugewachsen mit Teichrosen.


----------



## veithi (21. März 2010)

*AW: endlich FRÜHLING!!!!!!! läuft schon was auf Schleie,Karpfen und Weisfisch?*

Habe gestern 6,8kg Weissfisch mit der Feederute gefangen.
Waren hauptsächlich Brassen und jetzt gleich werde ich mein Glück nochmal versuchen...


----------



## Heilbutt (21. März 2010)

*AW: endlich FRÜHLING!!!!!!! läuft schon was auf Schleie,Karpfen und Weisfisch?*

Am Freitag war ich mit Sohnemann am Vereinsweiher.
Lange ging garnichts, bis wir mit einzelnen Maiskörnern am 14er Haken gefischt hatten.
Ab da hatten wir Biss auf Biss:m

Heute abend gibt´s Schuppenkarpfenfilets....

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Brassmann (21. März 2010)

*AW: endlich FRÜHLING!!!!!!! läuft schon was auf Schleie,Karpfen und Weisfisch?*

Na dann mal Petri an die Fänger


----------



## Ralle2609 (21. März 2010)

*AW: endlich FRÜHLING!!!!!!! läuft schon was auf Schleie,Karpfen und Weisfisch?*

bei uns läufts auch schonwieder gut aber nur mit maden so der hunger ist noch nicht da wie es scheint also die maiskörner verschmähen die fische noch


----------



## Tobi94 (21. März 2010)

*AW: endlich FRÜHLING!!!!!!! läuft schon was auf Schleie,Karpfen und Weisfisch?*

Ich war gestern mit der Spinnrute am Rhein bei Köln....hatte leider keinen Biss...
Diese Woche werd ichs aber auf jeden Fall noch mal versuchen...


----------



## Feedermaster68 (21. März 2010)

*AW: endlich FRÜHLING!!!!!!! läuft schon was auf Schleie,Karpfen und Weisfisch?*

Am Fr.habe ich frei!!!Da gehe ich von 7-15 Uhr Power-Feedern bei uns am See.Mal schauen was so geht.


----------



## Bassey (21. März 2010)

*AW: endlich FRÜHLING!!!!!!! läuft schon was auf Schleie,Karpfen und Weisfisch?*

Das ging bei uns am Freitag am Main:

http://img59.*ih.us/img59/346/kdscf9116.jpg

http://img209.*ih.us/img209/7121/kdscf9120.jpg

http://img407.*ih.us/img407/9585/kdscf9127.jpg

http://img46.*ih.us/img46/7425/kdscf9135.jpg

Insgesamt waren es dann 6 Stück wovon jede Brachse über 2 Kilo wog...

die beiden unteren sind irgendwie spezielle Kandidaten... Eine leicht Mißgebildet und die andere fies von nem Kormoran trotz der größe angehackt worden...

Gefangen beim Feedern in starker Wechsel - und Kehrströmung...


----------



## Newflyfisher (21. März 2010)

*AW: endlich FRÜHLING!!!!!!! läuft schon was auf Schleie,Karpfen und Weisfisch?*

War heute mit Töchterchen ( stolze Besitzerin des Jugendfischereischeins ) für 1 1/2 h an einem kleinen, endlich eisfreien Teich stippen.
Auf Pinkies und Dendros haben wir 62 Plötzen, Rotfedern, Güstern und Brassen erwischt. Die erhoffte Schleie war leider nicht dabei.


----------



## Rei1 (21. März 2010)

*AW: endlich FRÜHLING!!!!!!! läuft schon was auf Schleie,Karpfen und Weisfisch?*

Hallo weis jeman wie ich Frolic Boilies herstelle, denn ich will im April auf die großen Karpfen gehen


----------



## Bassey (21. März 2010)

*AW: endlich FRÜHLING!!!!!!! läuft schon was auf Schleie,Karpfen und Weisfisch?*



Rei1 schrieb:


> Hallo weis jeman wie ich Frolic Boilies herstelle, denn ich will im April auf die großen Karpfen gehen



Angel doch direkt mit Frolic... die Frolic Ringe die du für deine Montage benutzt trocknest du gesondert damit sie sich nicht so schnell auflösen...


----------



## jkc (21. März 2010)

*AW: endlich FRÜHLING!!!!!!! läuft schon was auf Schleie,Karpfen und Weisfisch?*

(





Bassey schrieb:


> ...und die andere fies von nem Kormoran trotz der größe angehackt worden...



Hi, das war niemals ein Kormoran. #d
Schau mal was es so an Parasiten und Krankheiten gibt...

Grüße JK)


----------



## Bassey (22. März 2010)

*AW: endlich FRÜHLING!!!!!!! läuft schon was auf Schleie,Karpfen und Weisfisch?*



jkc schrieb:


> (
> 
> Hi, das war niemals ein Kormoran. #d
> Schau mal was es so an Parasiten und Krankheiten gibt...
> ...



Hat sehr frisch geblutet... An dem Fisch war sonst rein garnix... und wie gesagt, war eine frisch blutende Wunde... Zudem sind solche "Löcher" in der Kopfgegend charakteristisch für einen Kormoranangriff...


----------



## kohlie0611 (22. März 2010)

*AW: endlich FRÜHLING!!!!!!! läuft schon was auf Schleie,Karpfen und Weisfisch?*

Petri zu den schönen Klodeckeln @ Bassey#6
Ich hätte auch bock mal wieder mit der Bolo am Fluß zu sitzen, und wenns nur n paar lütte Rotaugen sind-haubtsache es zappelt mal wieder was am Haken
Die Verletzung könnte ev. auch von einem Neunauge stammen, aber so genau kenne ich mich mit diesen ürzeitlichen Tierchen auch nicht aus#c


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (22. März 2010)

*AW: endlich FRÜHLING!!!!!!! läuft schon was auf Schleie,Karpfen und Weisfisch?*

die Kois in unserem Gartenteich sind innerhalb der letzten 2 Wochen richtig munter geworden, die Friedfische in Naturgewässern folgen üblicherweise innerhalb weniger Wochen


----------



## Marvin-2908 (22. März 2010)

*AW: endlich FRÜHLING!!!!!!! läuft schon was auf Schleie,Karpfen und Weisfisch?*

hallo!
Also ich war heute mal am see und habe leider nur ein kleines rotauge gefangen|supergri.
Wir wollten aber eig. auf karfen gehen und hatten uns bei dem biss schon so auf einen schönen karpfen gefreut#h.
Naja, ich werde morgen mal an den rhein matchangeln gehen und dann sag ich euch mal was da so ging!!#h#h#h


----------



## Bassey (22. März 2010)

*AW: endlich FRÜHLING!!!!!!! läuft schon was auf Schleie,Karpfen und Weisfisch?*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> Petri zu den schönen Klodeckeln @ Bassey#6
> Die Verletzung könnte ev. auch von einem Neunauge stammen, aber so genau kenne ich mich mit diesen ürzeitlichen Tierchen auch nicht aus#c



Die Wunde war (was auf dem Bild nicht sichtbar ist) richtig tief und blutete wie gesagt frisch...


----------



## Hümpfi (22. März 2010)

*AW: endlich FRÜHLING!!!!!!! läuft schon was auf Schleie,Karpfen und Weisfisch?*

Bei uns gehts wieder richtig Los, hatte mit meinem Kollegen zusammen dieses Wochenende gut 100 Rotaugen und ein paar Karpfen an der Stippe. Zudem hab ichs geschafft einen etwa 70 Zentimeter langen und 3 Kg Schweren Hecht mit meiner Stippmontage in der Seite zu Haken. Junge das war ein Drill mein 1mm. Gummi war so lang wie die Rute=)

mfg


----------



## StyleWarz (23. März 2010)

*AW: endlich FRÜHLING!!!!!!! läuft schon was auf Schleie,Karpfen und Weisfisch?*

Hab heut mittag erst nen schuppenkarpfen mit nem stück weißbrot fangen können...direkt vor der schilfkante...hatte ca.45cm...hab ihn nach nem kurzen, harten drill wieder releasen können...hehe danach wollten se mein brot allerdings nemma


----------



## Molke-Drink (24. März 2010)

*AW: endlich FRÜHLING!!!!!!! läuft schon was auf Schleie,Karpfen und Weisfisch?*



Rei1 schrieb:


> Hallo weis jeman wie ich Frolic Boilies herstelle, denn ich will im April auf die großen Karpfen gehen



Danit fängt man NUR kleine!|supergri


----------



## Celtic-hero (24. März 2010)

*AW: endlich FRÜHLING!!!!!!! läuft schon was auf Schleie,Karpfen und Weisfisch?*



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> Danit fängt man NUR kleine!|supergri




DAS kann ich bestätigen


----------



## Matchfischer (28. März 2010)

*AW: endlich FRÜHLING!!!!!!! läuft schon was auf Schleie,Karpfen und Weisfisch?*

Ham gestern in nem Emsaltarm nen Karpfen von etwa 35 cm und mehrer Karauschen um etwa 25 -30 cm gefangen. Alles auf Wurm und Made auf Mais ging garnix.


----------



## schriever (28. März 2010)

*AW: endlich FRÜHLING!!!!!!! läuft schon was auf Schleie,Karpfen und Weisfisch?*

Bei mir hats am Donnerstag beim Feedern schon gut gebissen. 41 Brassen, 7 rotaugen und 2 alande.


----------



## fishwert (28. März 2010)

*AW: endlich FRÜHLING!!!!!!! läuft schon was auf Schleie,Karpfen und Weisfisch?*



Schleienkönig schrieb:


> .....is schon wansinn was da für Fische drin sin......ich hab schon Karpfen gesehen, die Moos auf der Rückenflosse haben.



gehört dieser Beitrag nicht doch irgendwie in die Rubrik "Anglerlatein...."? |kopfkrat  
Aber dennoch schön phantasievoll... #6


----------



## Ulz (28. März 2010)

*AW: endlich FRÜHLING!!!!!!! läuft schon was auf Schleie,Karpfen und Weisfisch?*

oh habt ihrs schön petrie zu den fängen!!

War das ganze we am fluss mein fang war ein schneider mit ca 5 cm und 20 g also ein ganz kapitaler:q

hab alles versucht nachts boilie und mais tags made wurm käse frühstücksfleisch nicht rein garnichts#q!!!

naja nächste woche wieder ich gebe den platz nicht auf!!:vik:


----------

